
Scalaz 8: A whole new game (John A. De Goes) - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFGnFKMSmL0
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/8lsuo3/scalaz_8_a_wh...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/8lsuo3/scalaz_8_a_whole_new_game_video_flatmaposlo_may/)

